# نغمة إسلامية رآئعة جدا (صوت واضح + كلمات ذات معنى)



## الآنسة هيفاء (31 مارس 2011)

نغمة إسلامية رآئعة جدا 

(صوت واضح + كلمات ذات معنى+ صوت جميل)
.
.
.

أنا العبد السقيم من الخطايا

وقد أقبلت ألتمس الطبيبا

أنا العبد الشريد ظلمت نفسي

وقد وافيت بابه منيبا
.
.
.
حمل النغمة من هنا
.
.
.

تحياتي للجميع






​


----------



## morero2006 (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## comm engineer (31 مارس 2011)

شكراا جزاك الله خير


----------



## عماد الكبير (31 مارس 2011)

*جزاكِ الله كل خير اختى الكريمة وفقكِ الله فى حياتك ...........*


----------

